# Being Angela Gheorghiu’s Lover



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A fictional story about the way I see it would be like to be Angela Gheorghiu’s lover.

There is something about being the lover of a passionate woman like Angela Gheorghiu that makes all forms of sexuality as natural as starting a conversation. It being sort of like when one is not well acquainted with someone, one might have initial problems in starting a conversation yet once the ice has been broken then all one need do is commence talking when one wishes to say something. This situation replicated when being the lover of some one whose mere image or fragrance strikes one’s desires as to make all seem like part of a dream in which words are not required to engage in all that be of the flesh.

All seeming as if part of a story which has already been written yet we are merely playing out with the desire of those who seek to know that which awaits them. This being how it takes shape when I see Angela bending her body that her dress might elevate to allow my sight to taste her stockings of silk while hands remove satin of inconvenience to my root finding the paradise it seeks in her rose. All in an act of such nearness to nature as the rain which the sky releases or the rising of the yellow ball of fire in the mornings to descend when her time has passed to provide light to other parts of our world.

Thus does it feel when Angela and I commence making love in ways that never repeat but find originality on every occasion or such does it seem as we in but seconds transcend from merely being in each other’s society to where our bodies cling on to the other. This as if life itself were in risk if thus was not the case. Angela also encountering ways to equal mine in number and originality as to how to bring about surprise in to our acts. Angela’s face being as angel in innocence as she without notice or warning suddenly promotes her foot to make strokes upon my root when we but find ourselves sitting across one another at a table or when with her bottom she does like wise. This in cases that Angela be but walking past me with my thoughts holding that she be about me in haste.

Days and nights be aware of none else than adventure in mystery as Angela and I create them as such with activities which with our bodies we carry to hold ever greater emotions. A playful glance transforms in to a seduction while a light touch holds never innocence yet delight on to the senses that may come to reawaken with our lusts. As such be my life as Angela Gheorghiu’s lover.


----------

